# Camera Zoom Gets Stuck.  Help Please.



## xsunnysuex (Jun 29, 2012)

I love my camera. It's a panasonic lumix DMC-FZ28. Not a greatly expensive camera I know. But it cost me £170 when I got it. And that's a heck of a lot of money for me.
However, lately it's being a right pain in the arse.
When I zoom in, the zoom slider seems to get stuck. It won't move either back or forward. It just stays stuck there. And most times it does that, the shutter button won't press either. It doesn't happen every time. But too many times for it not to be bloody annoying. Lets say It happens more often than not.
I've never had the money for a really decent camera. So I treasure this one. Even though it's a cheap one compared to those used by most people here. It takes stunning photo's (When it's working)
Any ideas what could be wrong with it? I don't wanna go back to all the other crappy cameras I had before this.
Any help appreciated.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 29, 2012)

How long have you had it? Is it worth trying to get it checked/repaired at, say, Jessops?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 29, 2012)

FWIW something similar happened with my Pentax zoom 60. It had to be taken/sent back to the manufacturer (in Harrow at the time) to be fixed, and it was a problem with the gearing inside the zoom. I got it fixed once, and it worked for another 5 years, then the fault recurred.

The second time, I kept the camera (sentimental reasons, it was a 21st birthday present), but bought a good condition secondhand one of the compacts which Pentax made next.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 29, 2012)

All sorts of things could have happenned.
Perhaps some dust or sand is in the mechanism and sometimes jams it.
Perhaps the lens assembly has been damaged somehow (bent) and that causes it to jam.
Perhaps the problem is with the motor itself which normally zooms the lens.

I would recommend you find out where Panasonic's service centre is and ask them how much to repair / service the camera. At least that is what I would do.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 29, 2012)

dessiato said:


> How long have you had it? Is it worth trying to get it checked/repaired at, say, Jessops?


 
I've had it about a year and half.  But it was second hand from Amazon when I got it.  Will have to save up and see if I can get it fixed.  But that could take ages.  I'm on a reduced rate of ESA at the moment.  
Cheers for your help.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 29, 2012)

weltweit said:


> All sorts of things could have happenned.
> Perhaps some dust or sand is in the mechanism and sometimes jams it.
> Perhaps the lens assembly has been damaged somehow (bent) and that causes it to jam.
> Perhaps the problem is with the motor itself which normally zooms the lens.
> ...


 Thank you.


----------

